# Castle Hll Competition Results



## Tseay (14/11/06)

All,

Results from the comp are attached. Congratulations to winners, place geters and entrants. Thanks to all who helped in one form or another. We will be mailing sheets and prize advice over the next week or so. 

Cheers

T 

View attachment Castle_Hill_and_Hills_District_Agricultural_Society_Result_.pdf


----------



## mikem108 (14/11/06)

There you go Ben, you can smile again


----------



## DJR (14/11/06)

Yay! Everything i entered placed - i'm surprised the Kolsch got the Prez's choice award and 1st in light hybrid, but that's a great result!

Congrats to all the other winners.


----------



## Stuster (14/11/06)

Great stuff, Ben. And well done to all the place getters and especially to those who put in the time to get this comp off the ground. :super:

Not wanting to stir, just confused. It seems strange that Barry didn't win Grand Champion Brewer. He got 13 (?) places and yet didn't win. I understand it was based on highest average score, but how many entries was it calculated on, Chris? :unsure:


----------



## mikem108 (14/11/06)

Nice work from you too Stu, your entry was up against the might of a couple of BArry Cranston entries!


----------



## DJR (14/11/06)

Nice work with the AIPA mike :lol: 

Caramunich in APA's and AIPA's = the bomb.

Thanks to all the organisers for putting so much of their time and money into this.


----------



## mikem108 (14/11/06)

It went a little like this

JW Pale 4.6 Kg
Caramalt 220gms
Light Munich 220 gms
Carapils 190
Wheat 190
Mash at 66C 2.5Kg/L 90 mins
Mashout 77, SParge 76
Cascade Whole 8.1 AA 15 gms 14.8 IBU 60 mins
Goldings EK 5.2 15gms 60 Mins
Cascade 20 gms 15
Cascade 20gms 5
Cascade 12 gms 1
Chinook 50 gms 0

US-56


----------



## floppinab (14/11/06)

Well done lads. Nice work.


----------



## mikem108 (14/11/06)

Whats the "Style Awards"in the above results, are there prizes awarded for this?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/11/06)

mikem108 said:


> Whats the "Style Awards"in the above results, are there prizes awarded for this?



Platform shoes, paisley shirts and flairs I would imagine Mike, that's what I would call style anyway :lol: !

Well done to winners and placegetters. Barry will need at least 2 wheelbarrows!!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Tseay (14/11/06)

mikem108 said:


> Whats the "Style Awards"in the above results, are there prizes awarded for this?



Just on the subject of prizes. There are two types of prizes as detailed in the entry from. There are the AG Society awards (ribbons etc) and there are the sponsor prizes ( eg brewing sessions, grain, glasses etc). Where possible, with the sponsor's agreement, we are reallocating sponsor prizes where no award has been made to categories where awards have been made but there is not a sponsor prize.

As detailed in the entry form the AG society prizes will be distributed to recipents after being displayed at the show, whereas the sponsor prises will be progressivly distributed as they come to hand. The one exception being the Paddy's Glass awards as we had no idea of numbers untill judging was complete and there will be a slight delay in getting them engraved etc. Bear with us on this..


Notwithstanding the above, one of our sponsors has generously offered to host an awards evening after the show so that the AG Society awards can be presented appropriately. That will depend on the Show Society requirements and more on that later. We will distribute prize information to the successful entrants with the tasting sheets.

T


----------



## Doc (14/11/06)

Wooohooo, competition results two days in a row.
And 1st in Belgian with a Wit, and 3rd in Strong Ale with an American Barleywine.

Great effort by the HBG and all vollenteers. 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (14/11/06)

DJR said:


> Yay! Everything i entered placed - i'm surprised the Kolsch got the Prez's choice award and 1st in light hybrid, but that's a great result!
> 
> Congrats to all the other winners.



Don't be surprised DJR, the Kolsch was a great beer.

Congratulations to all winners.

Cheers.


----------



## DJR (15/11/06)

Duff said:


> DJR said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! Everything i entered placed - i'm surprised the Kolsch got the Prez's choice award and 1st in light hybrid, but that's a great result!
> ...



I'm just surprised because it was the wrong yeast, the recipe was probably spot on though. The Alt yeast is a bit too estery, it's great as a combo with 001/US56/1056, i reckon it would be great as a mix with WLP029 Kolsch.

92% JW Pils
5% JW Wheat
2% JW Light Munich
1% Wey Carapils

Mashed at 63C for 30', raised to 71C for 60' (nice and highly fermentable)

10g Hallertauer Taurus 14.8% 45' (20 IBU)
20g Saphir 4.5% 5' (3IBU)

OG 1047, IBU 23

Yeast: WLP036 Dusseldorf Alt - Ferment @ 18C, lager for 1 week after FG reached (should get around 85% attenuation)

Getting ideas for the mash paddle anyone?


----------



## Tseay (22/11/06)

Just an update,

All should receive their documentation, tasting sheets etc by the end of next week.

Those who have got a first in category should receive their magnum of Kolsch from this Friday on. (hope Barry likes Kolsch) The commerative glasses are requiring longer for etching so they could be a few weeks off yet. Those who have qualified for a sponsor donated prize will receive a voucher by the end of next week . I have reallocated sponsor prizes for categories in which there hasn't been a successful entry so there will be a few extra winners.

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (11/12/06)

Got the score sheets today. Thanks for getting it all sent out and all the many things that were involved, Chris. And thanks to all the judges for being so thorough in giving feedback. Lots of good info to work on. :super:


----------



## Doc (11/12/06)

Received my Magnum a few weeks ago, and got the juding sheets today, including the prize coupon.
Awesome job and thanks again to all the people involved in making the Castle Hill comp happen.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (17/12/06)

Took my winning voucher up to World Beers at Northmead yesterday morning and redemmed it for a mixed six pack of German beers and a great Frankiskaner Weissbier glass.
Drinking the Reissdorf Kolsch now, and must say that isn't quite what I had imagined a real Kolsch to taste like. In fact if it didn't say Kolsch on the bottle I'd have sworn it was a Pilsner. Very very drinkable though. I have to get to Colonge and Dusseldorf to try the Kolsch and Alts fresh from the breweries.
The other beers I got are a mix of Wheat and Oktoberfest biers. All very much appreciated. A great prize.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (22/12/06)

Hi Chris,

I haven't yet received my results from the Castle Hill Comp.

Are results still being processed?

Thanks for any info,

Keith


----------



## Weizguy (28/12/06)

Keith,

Are you serious? Maybe there's a delay in the post. My feedback from the AABC was delayed/lost/stolen/dumped&recovered, but I finally received it, with a note from Austpost.

Wasn't the Castle Hill comp judged prior to the AABC?

Oh, and big ups to David Lamotte, who got the NSW comp results back within a few scant days of the judging. First class timeliness, and dedication.

No disrespect to Chris, as extraneous delays/factors can never be ruled out.

Beerz to all, etc...
Seth


----------



## Phrak (29/12/06)

Keith, the results have definitely been posted - I received mine weeks ago. I'm sure Chris will follow it up as soon as he sees your post, but maybe PM him just to be sure.
:beer: 
Tim.


----------



## Tseay (29/12/06)

Keith, you should have received your results. You were to get a partial refund so maybe that has held things up. I'll check with the Society. Good to see that Dorthoy Dix is alive and well


----------



## Weizguy (29/12/06)

Tseay,

Do you mean Dorothy Dix? This is what Google advised when I searched for your reference.

Did you mean that in the "Dear Abby" sense, or the "Dorothy Dixer" sense?

Good to see a resolution in the works.

Seth


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (3/1/07)

Chris,

I have been off-line for a while.

I am unable to pm you because:

"personal messenger disabled or their personal messenger inbox is full."

Miss Dorothy's friend,

Keith


----------



## Tseay (15/2/07)

Received the following email from our Canadain entry today on judging standards:

_Just wanted to let you know that I received my score sheets from the competition today. You were wondering how your judges compared to other BJCP judges. Nothing to worry about. I received an overall score of about 25/50 from your competition and the same beer scored about 26 in a local competition with BJCP judges and one pro brewer in the panel. Your judges are very obviously well trained and are doing a great job. Everyone picked up on the same thing: young beer and low carbonation, and graded it accordingly._


----------



## Tseay (19/6/07)

Just a word of thanks to Barry.

The show people have been conducting the final mailing out ribbons etc . apparently some of the commerative glasses "evaporated" sometime between between being delivered, displayed and being assembled for mailing. 

Barry has kindly agreed to forgo 'some" of his swag of glasses so that other single category winners would receive a glass. I think Barry will still have trouble finding space on his mantle piece, but he's been a great help.

Thanks


----------

